# find out the sex of pigeons



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

hi,i have two ringneck doves,and i am very glad i found them becouse some idiot through them away with the cage,anyway my problem is that i don't know their gender and what to do about the nest.please help me find out the gender or give me some tips so i could provide those beautiful creatures the life that they deserve.
Thank you in advance.

Darien.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Not easy .. how they relate to each other could give you a pointer. If they seem hostile toward each other, you probably have two males, If they get on peacefully, then at least one is probably female. Also, from my observation of wild doves (Eurasian collared doves) and feral pigeons, males are normally more vocal. Not really particulalry familiar with domestic-type ringnecks though.

John


----------



## darien (May 13, 2009)

*D*

Thank you john,I'm sorry about my english,i don't practice it a lot,i still can't find out,they sing all the time (in turns) and they are very friendly to each other,they are the same size and unfortunately they have the same behavior.I was wondering if there is a spot in their body or if the male has his genitals in a particular place so i could recognize them.Sorry if these questions sound funny but i don't know anything about pigeons or doves,to be honest i found out that they are called doves searching in the internet,i felt very sorry for them and i took them home.Anyway thanks for answering.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Darien

No sure way to tell just by the look of them. The genitals are not exterior so no indication there. It is sometime said the only way to be certain is if one lays eggs, and sometimes that really is the only way,

Have you been able to find out about what they eat, about needing fresh water, and all those things? Some pet stores will have dove mix, but depends where you are probably. They do need to have a little pot of fresh water available to drink, and their floor covering changed regularly. Any pigeons or doves need exercise, some flying time, but these domestic type birds should not be allowed to fly free outside as they would most likely get lost and maybe caught by hawks. Do they have plenty of room in the cage, and a perch or two? They may like some nest material, like small twigs.

We have some members who keep ringneck doves, but not sure if they will have seen your post. 

John


----------



## darien (May 13, 2009)

Hello John.I passed all weekend watching them and i saw them mating finally,but it is very funny because they are both males.They jump each other.About the food and water i have taken care of that,i have even started building a larger cage in my balcony,the allready existing is a little bit small.Now that i know i have to deal with a gay couple(what a mess) or find a female whitedove,what do you suggest,what about the nest though,do males built a nest?i have put some of the materials that are mentioned in some other sites i visited but they aren't doing anything.Thanks again for answering.


----------

